# My new Buckling!



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Well I somehow forgot to post this- I found a new buddy for Stachie, my current buckling!

Proctor Hill Farm BO Triton (NC PromisedLand RB Bolero *S X TLB's Calamity Ariel)

He is from Addie and Joe at Proctor Hill Farm in Massachusetts  I'm SUPER excited to get him at Allison's place next month 

He has Moonspots and AMAZING milk behind him, and he looks SOOO good  Can't wait to show him!

Soo here are some pictures!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What a nice looking boy - so glad I already have his littermate sister - and LOVE her!!! you better make sure that you are at the house when he gets off of the trailer or he might be hiden.


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Hahaha I'm coming up there SOON! You best believe I'll be present when he's delivered  I can't wait!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

He is a cutie....congrats... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

Thank you, Pam! I can't wait to meet him


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Thank you, Pam! I can't wait to meet him


 No problem..... :wink: :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I LOVE hime! Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice looking boy. Congratulations! :stars:


----------



## OhCee (Feb 26, 2010)

I got a pic of Triton with his summer shave today!










He's looking so good! Thanks for all your nice comments!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Can't wait till he is here! Maybe we should shave his sister tomorrow so that we can see her also - HEHEHE


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

the picture didnt show


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Here he is -


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

VERY NICE!!

He has a very strong look to his shoulders...and I really like his stance! :thumbup:


----------

